# Locke & Key Trailer



## Fostertron (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi All,

New here and wondering if anyone recognises the music playing during the trailer to the show 'Locke and Key'? 

I'm sure it's a piece of classical piano music but just can't find it!

Many thanks,

Kyle


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's Rachmaninov"s Piano Prelude in C sharp minor, op. 3 no. 2 from Morceaux de fantaisie - probably the composer's most famous prelude.


----------

